# A BLD poem



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish to express my ranking in German BLD as follows:



> Kai, Kai, oh why, oh why,
> why are my BLD times so high?
> 
> 
> ...




P.S.: Tim, I'll write one for you soon, after you get an official 4x4x4 BLD before me.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

hahah VERY funny. i could write one too about matyas too but it would PREETTTTY much be the EXACT same of what is in yours lucas


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 20, 2007)

Wouldn't it flow better in German?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Wouldn't it flow better in German?


"Kai, Kai, warum, warum," doesn't work as well.
Except maybe to continue "Warum bin ich im blindcuben so dumm?"
I'd run out of good rhymes...


----------



## tim (Nov 20, 2007)

haha, very nice lucas .



Lucas Garron said:


> P.S.: Tim, I'll write one for you soon, after you get an official 4x4x4 BLD before me.



mhh, my next competition will be the German Open next year in April and when's yours?


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucas, oh Lucas
I feel so sorry for you
You ought to win with such an IQ

With hands that are moving so fast
my NR should no longer last.

But there's one thing that you don't know yet:
my Blindfold has more holes than a net!


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2007)

This thread gets 10/10!


----------



## Karthik (Nov 20, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> But there's one thing that you don't know yet:
> my Blindfold has more holes than a net!



Thats the best part! Ha ha!


----------



## alexc (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice poems, Lucas and Kai


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2007)

Kai, I know, and so should you,
that IQ with speed has little to do
It's practice and and practice that gets one sub-2
Solving white, yellow, orange, red, green, and blue.

And yes, my hands may be moving so fast
(after all, execution is such a blast!),
but I do orientation first, and permutation last,
and by the latter, much extra time have amassed,
and my EP's not fast enough to compensate the past.
Thus your NR will not easily be surpassed.

As for your blindfold,
from what you've me told:
When...
...Hey!  Cheater!  Cheater! 
...Or do you just mean to say that your blindfold is made of cloth? :confused:
...Or that it has lots of holes in some obscure portion? 
...[stefan-mode]
...You haven't stated that you either look through your blindfold or cheat in some other way.
...Do you? 
...(I'll wait to get mad until you do)
...[/stefan-mode]
...hmm, I need to finish this line:
...We'll see how this will unfold!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2008)

tim said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > P.S.: Tim, I'll write one for you soon, after you get an official 4x4x4 BLD before me.
> ...


Bah, April.
Anyhow, as promised:



> Tim, Tim, oh no, you foe!
> Why is my 4x4x4 BLD memo so slow
> (despite being visual, just like for Rowe),
> and does my center execution not at all flow?
> ...


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, someone is full of rhyme  .

These poems are brilliant, I vote for more!


----------



## tim (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucas, you are crazy 

Thanks .


----------

